# Serienbrief mit variablen Unterschriften (.jpg's)



## chpl (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe einen Serienbrief der auf einer Excel Tabelle basiert. Neben den üblichen Datenfeldern (Name,Adresse etc.) sind in einem Datenfeld namens <Bilder> verschiedene Pfade für .jpg-Bilder (verschiedene gescannte Unterschriften) hinterlegt. Mit der Feldfunktion {INCLUDEPICTURE {mergefield BLIDER}\*mergeformat} will ich die verschiedenen Unterschriften anzeigen lassen. Wenn ich in der aktiven Datei mit den Navigationsschaltern durch verschiedene Datensätze klicke ändern sich alle Daten, nur die Unterschriften nicht. Das funktioniert dann nur über F9 (aktualisieren, aber auch hier nur für den aktuellen, sichtbaren Datensatz). Wenn man den Serienbrief in einer Datei erstellt, wird dann in allen Datensätzen die letzte angezeigte Unterschrift angezeigt. Aktualisiert man hier mit F9 verschwindet die Unterschrift komplett, und es wird eine Art Blanko-Kasten angezeigt. Wer kann mir bei diesem Problem helfen??


----------

